# Double Stroller from The Back Up Plan



## menb

So, I've searched the old threads thinking that this question must have come up when the movie first came out. I didn't find any hits, so hopefully someone can answer me.

Does that double stroller from The Back Up Plan actually exist? If so, what's it called? Can it be custom-made? Anyone know anything about it or how to get one made? :shrug:

We currently have a double snap and go (which I LOVE) as well as a double sit and stand by Joovy. The Joovy is a beast and I'm pretty sure I'll be selling it at our MOM spring resale. It's not heavy or anything, but we only have the twins and the stand part on the back makes it unnecessarily long for us. 

Thanks for taking the time to read and respond! :hugs:


----------



## menb

Bump?


----------



## ttc1soon

My husband tried looking this up when we first found out I was pregnant with twins. It does not exist. I am not sure if you would able to get one custom made but there are no stores that sell anything like it.


----------

